# Reizende Faultiere



## CukeSpookem (1 Okt. 2015)




----------



## pectoris (1 Okt. 2015)

sind lustige bilder dabei. "kermit" ist der beste!


----------



## Rolli (1 Okt. 2015)

Lustige Faultiere  aber bevor sie Aussterben nehme ich die letzten beiden in Pflege


----------



## wusel (2 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lustige Faultiere  aber bevor sie Aussterben nehme ich die letzten beiden in Pflege



mmh - würd ich aber auch sagen

nur eins noch - unter welche gattung fallen die beiden denn... happy010

standing matraz´us oder faulus Frau´us ???


----------



## krawutz (2 Okt. 2015)

Die letzten beiden sehen schon ein wenig wie Leopardenbeute aus.


----------



## CukeSpookem (2 Okt. 2015)

wusel schrieb:


> unter welche gattung fallen die beiden denn... ?



Eindeutig Folivora Phlegmatica, oder wie der Gallier sagt : Machtnix Penntfix---


----------



## comatron (2 Okt. 2015)

Rolli schrieb:


> Lustige Faultiere  aber bevor sie Aussterben nehme ich die letzten beiden in Pflege



Musst aber aufpassen, dass du nicht dabei ausstirbst.


----------



## Fischi12345 (15 Nov. 2015)

wie ich auch bin


----------

